# Can GL5 gear oil be used in a Bolens Tiller 18618-01 gear box?



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,
Can GL5 gear oil be used in a Bolens Tiller 18618-01? 

Are there any yellow metals in the tiller that would be affected by synthetic or GL5 rated gear oil? I would like to put the best lubricant in the tiller gear box that I can.

You insight is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Pigseye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I always used 85w 90 gear oil.
All gear oils,today have buffered sulfur in them,so it doesn't harm brass,copper,etc. 
Tried a synthetic , some time ago,and it kept weeping past the new seals.


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks jhngardner367!

Good point about the synthetic gear oil and seals on an old implement. I did replace all the seals on this tiller but I will use standard 85-90 GL5 gear oil based on your input.

Appreciate your very timely insight.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I was under the impression that gl5 is yellow metal safe anyhow. I have been running it in my two cylinder transmissions


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, ben70b, it is. 
They reformulated it,around the late 90's so it didn't harm the brass gears,and aluminum parts.
The old formula,if it got moisture in it,became corrosive,where the new stuff doesn't.


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Great info. Thanks guys!


----------

